# Los Alcazares/



## lofthouse (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi , I have posted before about going to long term rent in the Los Alcazares area from May/June this year.
To day I have had contact from a property rental advisor over in LA to say I will have difficulty renting in this area this year, due to a big project in Cartegena, which has taken up all the long term lets.
I will broaden my search area if this is true, can any of you gentlepeople tell me if indeed there is a 'Big project' going on in Cartegena.
many thanks
Ray


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lofthouse said:


> Hi , I have posted before about going to long term rent in the Los Alcazares area from May/June this year.
> To day I have had contact from a property rental advisor over in LA to say I will have difficulty renting in this area this year, due to a big project in Cartegena, which has taken up all the long term lets.
> I will broaden my search area if this is true, can any of you gentlepeople tell me if indeed there is a 'Big project' going on in Cartegena.
> many thanks
> Ray


maybe this?Cartagena Refinery - Refinery Expansion Project, Spain - Hydrocarbons Technology although it says scheduled to start 2011, I suppose properties might have been reserved in advance?


----------



## lofthouse (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies, I am out in April for a week on a house hunting expidition so will ask about , see whats happening, he just put the wind up me a bit with his email.
Steve, still chuckling at your'most helpfull' reply, if you could bang your fist on the forum, i am sure thats what you where doing!! 
Thanks again 
Ray


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> You are most welcome - go to see a friend of mine Ángel
> 
> If you fancy San Pedro del Pinatar, I have friends there who teach English and know everybody in expatshire.
> 
> HTH


And where exactly is expatshire? Certainly NOT San Pedro del Pinatar


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Most of the areas around it!
> 
> As I said to you the other day, San Pedro is well up on my list of Spanish treasures.


Whilst there have been changes in San Pedro del Pinatar in the last 5/6 years in the main it has retained it quaintness and Spanishness.....and yes I agree it's a treasure) 

However whilst I concur areas such as Polaris World or Los Alcázares (probably more specifically the los Naranjos area) are very English they are definitely a car drive away; that said the other hand its not difficult to find very typically Spanish areas in the near vicinity either......also I guess it's a case of horses for courses......(whilst it may not be our cup of tea) some folks love the more anglicised areas:tongue1:


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> I see you are too polite to lament the rape of Torrepacheco!


He he he.....but said folks living there are also a fair drive away LOL.....and I have friends with a place there


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

*Coastrider*



SteveHall said:


> What TOTAL xxxxx. Where do these guys get this xxxx from?
> 
> Yes, Cartagena IS a busy city - Spanish and doing better than most on the coast. Forward thinking council who are staying positive. That said, it is NOT expatshire although the expats are all around it on their urbs. Los Alcazares is equally NOT Cartagena. My friends son is the ONLY expat kid in his class. (So NOT Torrevieja or Orihuela Costa)
> 
> ...


Hi Steve - my google search for coastrider gave me a warning "this site may damage your computer". Have you seen this? G


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Wow! Just checked.
> 
> Something brown and sticky is going to hit the fan. The The CoastRider | For Local News and Sport in the Torrevieja Area site has been re-pointed to the EuroWeeklyNews site!!! Euro Weekly News - Europe's free local newspaper - English Newspaper Spain & Portugal
> 
> ...


I just checked too.....that looks to be a lot more than just media skirmishes.....seems like somebody has sabotaged their website.......unless of course they've been taken over?


----------

